# better glasses/ costco or lenscrafters



## Joyce (Aug 2, 2016)

Have been going to lenscrafters for years and have always been pleased.Now I have joined Costco. Are their glasses as good? Joyce


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 2, 2016)

Costco eyeglasses are fine, but the last few years DW and I have been very happy with www.zennioptical.com my bifocals with polycarbonate hardened lenses with all the options are under $50. About 1/5 even Costco prices. You can have glasses to match every outfit. Just enter your doc's prescription (have him/her measure your pupil distance) and order away. They're made in China where virtually everyone wears glasses, and other than 'designer boutique' brands, zenni does fine.

Jim


----------



## pittle (Aug 2, 2016)

We have gotten ours from Costco for the past 5 years since our retirement vision plan changed from EyeMed (LensCrafters) to VSP.  Our new VSP plan included Costco and had transitions for free if you wanted them.  Progressive Polarized sunglasses cost me $45 last year at Costco.  The year before, I got the Transitions (with progressive lens) for $25.  VSP changed the plan this year and my glasses cost me $85.  

One of the gals in our Costco Vision department does a great job making the glasses fit and the measurements are correct.  

I did like the LensCrafters computerized measurements.  The lens have been good.  

I have not tried the new ones that are similar to Verilux.  They do cost more everywhere.  To get the Verilux High Def glasses at my Optometrist, these were going to be close to $500 aftr the insurance kicked in.  I think they would have been $300+ at Costco and another Vision Center.

Since I get new glasses every year, I look for the best out of pocket price. I also have basically bi-focal readers and do not need them for distance. The premium pays for the exam, so we go to our preferred eye doctor.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 2, 2016)

If you are dissatisfied with your Costco glasses at any time after your purchase, they can be returned for a full refund.  The generous return policy Costco offers is very hard to beat.  I seriously doubt Lenscrafters would ever do that.

Since you have both places available to yo, I'd suggest getting glasses from Costco, and see what you think of them.  If you don't like them, they can be returned.  So you have nothing to lose.  (Also, ask about their lens cleaner kit, which has free refills for life.)

Full disclosure:  I have worn Costco glasses for years, and never had a problem.  The one time I bought a pair at Lenscrafters, (admittedly, it was a long time ago), they were so scratched after a short period of time, they had to be replaced.  I had paid for scratch coating, but I doubt it was put on them. Lenscrafters blamed me for the scratches, and wouldn't do anything to make it right.  I haven't been back.

Dave


----------



## ronandjoan (Aug 2, 2016)

Used to get from private places that VSP contracted with, then we don't have that insurance now and got them from Costco  last time , but....they were so much heavier than before ( they didn't have the frameless ones) and cost $259 And were not fitted at all!!!!  from the first place.  Had to go to another Costco in another town as we were traveling, and finally got fitted correctly. A friend had some from Wal-Mart that were frameless and under $50.  I'm going there next time.


----------



## isisdave (Aug 3, 2016)

If you want to start even lower, you could try http://www.39dollarglasses.com or one of the 17 similar sites ... I've had a few pair from them, and they're OK.

If you, like I, tend to put down your reading glasses and then sit on them, cheaper is better ....


----------



## Bucky (Aug 3, 2016)

Here's a second for Zenni. Been using them for several years now with great success and a great deal of money saved. I get a nice frame of my choice, no line bifocals and photochromic lenses all for around $80. Last time I went to LensCrafters the same thing cost $400! The only real inconvenience with buying from Zenni is they don't come perfectly adjusted. I solve that problem by going to Walmart and offer to pay to have them adjusted correctly. They never charge but I still offer.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Aug 3, 2016)

The prescription is another factor.  I have a very strong prescription (have worn glasses since I was 15 months old in 1970) and Costco cannot make lenses for me.  Most online retailers cannot make lenses for me.  I enter the numbers from my prescription and an error message pops up and says are you sure you entered the numbers correctly?  Then it kicks me out.  

I went to Stanton Optical.  (It's a chain, but I don't think they are everywhere.)  I was able to get two pair of glasses for the price of one.  Still over $600.

I have friends who swear by Costco glasses, they are very happy!


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 3, 2016)

A 3rd vote for Zenni.  I needed new glasses to pass the eye test at the DMV.  Bought them on Zenni for $10.  Yes, that is $10.  They came directly from China.  Passed the eye test with flying colors and use them on the rare occasions that I drive at night.

George


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 3, 2016)

*Lenscrafters - Digital Eye Exam - Glasses*

_
The ClarifyeSM digital eye exam; _

it maps the curvature of your cornea to give 
your doctor a digitalfingerprint of your eye. 

https://www.lenscrafters.com/clarifye?CHKeyword=lenscrafters_eye_health


----------



## Brett (Aug 4, 2016)

isisdave said:


> If you want to start even lower, you could try http://www.39dollarglasses.com or one of the 17 similar sites ... I've had a few pair from them, and they're OK.
> 
> If you, like I, tend to put down your reading glasses and then sit on them, cheaper is better ....



I've also bought from 39dollarglasses   
pretty good deals if you're not into fashion frames


----------



## LisaH (Aug 4, 2016)

Love Zenni! Have been using them for years. Bay Area company with fast growth. A wonderful online business success story.


----------



## e.bram (Aug 4, 2016)

ditto Zenni


----------



## Ironwood (Aug 8, 2016)

I have two pair of progressive lenses on the go, one from Costco and the other from lenscrafters.  No difference in product.  Costco was a third cheaper.  Lenscrafters delivered them a few days quicker.  Fitting was much more personalized at lenscrafters than busy Costco optical.  Haven't had to test return or guarantee policy, but you could never beat Costco.


----------



## Joyce (Aug 14, 2016)

There was a big difference with the sunglasses bought at Lenscrafters and those bought at Costco. I always bought my veralex lenses at lenscrafters but thought I would give costco a chance. They claimed their lenses were very similar to veralex so I went with them. I was suspicious about how the difference in price could be so different. You get what you pay for. I had to return the glasses and was told by the manager to never get my glasses from them again!!! She was very rude.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 14, 2016)

Joyce said:


> There was a big difference with the sunglasses bought at Lenscrafters and those bought at Costco. I always bought my veralex lenses at lenscrafters but thought I would give costco a chance. They claimed their lenses were very similar to veralex so I went with them. I was suspicious about how the difference in price could be so different. You get what you pay for. I had to return the glasses and was told by the manager to never get my glasses from them again!!! She was very rude.




I assume you mean the Optical Manager told you that.  If so, you need to speak with the Warehouse Manager about this.  Name names, and get to the bottom of things. That kind of treatment sounds VERY unlike Costco, whose return policy is the most generous in the marketplace.  They can and do process returns all the time.  If you weren't happy with what they sold you, you are entitled to return it for a no-hassle refund.

Dave


----------



## DebBrown (Aug 14, 2016)

I got glasses from Costco in 2014.  The frames were crappy on both pairs and had to constantly be repaired. I was never offered a refund but I didn't press the issue so maybe my fault there.

Deb


----------

